

Ask HN: Review my startup suplify.me - sebastianhoitz

Shared inboxes suck. But it gets even suckier when you also have to keep an eye on twitter, facebook, forums and all the other channels you might use to talk to people outside of your company. We want to help you with that mess.<p>Suplify launched into private beta about two weeks ago. It is very neat productivity tool. It combines support ticket-like systems with a lightweight CRM and tasks tool. We want to channel most of the conversations you have with customers, so that our users have one single place to check messages.
We've had minimal info on our website for quite some time but felt this was not good. We needed some marketing info when we were talking to people. They wanted to tell others about this but we didn't have any marketing material they could pass on.<p>So over the weekend my cofounder and I wrote together some information on our product and put it on our homepage in hope that we can use this to point potential clients to. Especially as long as we don't have any information brochures yet.<p>Since I'm not a native english speaker, I also want to make sure that there are not any major grammatical or spelling flaws.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts and/or suggestions.<p>You find us here: http://suplify.me
======
bpeters
I really like the color scheme and the layout of the site. I suggest
separating the features section from the sneak peak section a bit more. They
seem to run together and my eyes get distracted when I am trying to read them
and it gets a little confusing.

Also the call to action (Signing up) seems to fade in the background. Make it
stick it so people know exactly what you want them to do!

Keep up the good work!

~~~
sebastianhoitz
Thanks for your feedback!

I will experiment with moving the screenshots away from the sidebar and make
it a normal row in the content. This should make it more easy to see + read
the features.

We will think of what we can do to the CTA. I guess its that we have a lot of
green in other parts on the homepage, and the green background does not make
it stand out.

Thanks again for your feedback!

------
orthecreedence
I love the design. It's clean, simple, and NOT all web 2.0 with clouds in the
background. It's a bit text-heavy, but honestly I think this is fine. Most of
the time when I see a site for a product, I want to read about what it does,
not sift through a bunch of pages with huge images at the top.

So good job on the design. I also don't notice any glaring grammatical errors
(native English speaker).

One tip I have: the screenshots on the right hand side of "Features" look a
bit like they are part of the page, but then they are also cut off so it's a
bit visually confusing. I'd either put them all in a row somewhere so it's
more obvious they are just images OR fade them out a bit (lower opacity) so
it's more obvious they're graphics and not actual page elements.

Overall I love it!

~~~
sebastianhoitz
I went for the quick fix with fewer opacity for now. Will look into
restructuring the screenshots into a row later.

Thanks for your feedback! Glad you like the website :)

